# PC erkennt Festplatten nicht (mehr)!



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Wie der Titel schon fast sagt, spinnt mein System komplett. Ich habe eine neue Festplatte gekauft und wollte sie gegen die Alte tauschen. Auf der alten Platte läuft alles wunderbar. Mit der Neuen, angeschlossen, kam ich dann zum Windows installieren, ging bis 81%, danach hing der PC. Zwangsweise musste ich neustarten und seitdem erkennt der PC die Platte nicht mehr! Weder im Bios, noch wenn ich die alte Platte und die Neue anschließe und dann unter Datenträgerverwaltung schaue. Ich bin echt ratlos. Wir haben zum Test eine Festplatte vom anderen PC genommen, die dort wunderbar funktioniert. Auch diese erkennt mein System nicht, sorgt sogar dafür, dass die Platte seltsam klackert, obwohl sie das noch nie tat.

System ist:

Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev. 3.1)
Alte Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 (Funktioniert und wird erkannt)
Neue Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB ST21000524AS (Wurde nur ganz zu Beginn erkannt, nun überhaupt nicht mehr)
Alte Festplatte vom anderen PC: Samsung Spinpoint F3 (Funktioniert an meinem PC nicht, sorgt für klackern in der Platte und Absturz)


Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie oder was da falsch läuft? Ich bin völlig verzweifelt. Hab' auch schon andere Kabel und andere SATA Ports benutzt aber gebracht hat es nichts.
*
*


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Mache als erstes mal ein BIOS-Reset (ClearCMOS). Am effektivsten über den Jumper auf dem Board. Das Handbuch sollte da Aufschluß geben (ClearCMOS, ClearRTS je nach Hersteller). Danach einmal "Load Setup Defaults" unter "Exit". Danach schauen, ob sie erkannt wird, Bootreihenfolge anpassen, wenn nötig.
MfG


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Gemacht aber ändert überhaupt nichts.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Stromkabel ist hoffentlich richtig drin  Hab letztens eine beim Starten im der Hand gehalten, um festzustellen, ob sich da überhaupt noch etwas tut (natürlich ohne die Platine kurzzuschließen). Kannst Du sie an einem anderen PC testen? Das sie im BIOS schon nicht erkannt wird klingt erstmal schlecht!


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Ja, sollte eigentlich alles angeschlossen sein. Beim "fühlen" merkt man auch wie sie zu Beginn arbeitet und dann aufhört und nur noch so seine Runden dreht. So fühlt es sich jedenfalls an, alle paar Sekunden einmal ein leichtes brummen oder wie man es auch immer beschreiben mag. Anderen PC müsste ich mal schauen, ob das irgendwie möglich ist.

Aber wieso erkennt mein PC auch die ganz alte Platte vom anderen PC nicht richtig? Die gibt auch kein Ton von sich in meinem PC, beim alten PC aber schon. >.< Nicht, dass mein PC die Platten irgendwie kaputt macht oder so, das wäre unschön.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut? Welcher andere PC?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Corsair 750 Watt. Schon ein bisschen älter mittlerweile, müsste das hier sein: Corsair Power Supply 750W PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Der andere PC, den wir hier noch haben. Dort ist auch eine Spinpoint drin und die funktioniert dort ohne Probleme. Wir haben sie testweise in meinen PC gesetzt und da funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr. Man hört lautes Klacken in der Festplatte und/oder Absturz. Das kann wohl auch nicht normal sein. Im anderen PC läuft sie mittlerweile wieder so wie vorher.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Kannst Du dann nicht die Neue im andern PC testen, oder gibt es da Anschlußprobleme?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Ich werd' da noch nach schauen aber wieso die anderen Platten an dem PC hier nicht erkannt werden, weißt du auch nicht, oder?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Könnte auf ein Problem mit einer der Leitungen Deines Netzteils sein. Was für Platten sind das, IDE oder SATA?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Alles SATA


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Teste am besten die Platte am anderen PC, das müßte erstmal Aufschluß geben, ob die Platte funktioniert. Hast Du einen Molex (der alte 4-Polige HDD-Anschluß) auf SATA-Stromadapter? Damit könntest Du die Platte an Deinem Rechner an einer anderen Netzteilleitung testen.


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Wenn du keinen anderen PC hast: Einen Hardwaredefekt kannst du mit einem Live-Linux verifizieren: Download | Ubuntu

Dann auf den Ordner in der rechten Seite klicken. BZW in Softwaremenü, das oberste schwarze Kästchen, nach Diskutility suchen und gucken ob die Platten erkannt werden. Wenn ja mach bitte den längsten Test (tens of minutes), dann einen  Benchmark, mit jeder Platte, unten im Fenster sind auch die SMART-Werte. Diese können auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

@Research
Da das BIOS die Platten nicht erkennt sehe ich da eher schwarz.


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Oh, habe ich überlesen. Sind die SATA-Ports/Schnitstellen/Chips/Kontroller aktiviert? Richtig konfiguriert?

Funktionieren die anderen Ports? Andere Stromanschlüsse? Andere Kabel?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

So. Gestestet und folgendes herausgekriegt:


Am alten PC ausprobiert. Festplatte wurde kurz erkannt, nach Neustart nicht mehr.

Anderes Kabel brachte gleiches  Ergebnis, Festplatte wurde nicht erkannt.

Festplatte zusammen mit der vorhandenen Platte angeschlossen und der PC fuhr nicht hoch.
------------

Davon unabhängig: Meine jetzige Platte im aktuellen PC läuft einwandfrei! Gleiche Anschlüsse und Kabel für die neue Festplatte und er erkennt sie nicht. Darum würde ich ein Kabelfehler eigentlich ausschließen wollen.
Trotzdem liest mein PC die Platte des alten PCs nicht, obwohl sie dort auch wunderbar läuft.

Fazit: 3 Platten und nur eine funktioniert an meinem PC. 1 von den Platten läuft aber auch auf einem anderen PC. Die ganz neue Festplatte wird nur beim ersten Versuch erkannt, danach überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Wo hast Du die Platte denn erstanden?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Bei Amazon, alle drei in verschiedenen Abständen. Zurückschicken wird kein Thema sein aber ich frage mich trotzdem, wieso mein PC zwei baugleiche Festplatten an gleicher Verkabelung nicht erkennen will. 1 erkennt er, die andere macht komische Geräusche, funktioniert aber am anderen PC tadellos.


Die hier: http://www.amazon.de/Seagate-Barrac...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333888673&sr=8-1-spell

Die alten Platten sind dieses Modell: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Spinpo...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1333888706&sr=1-1


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Mal sehen, was der Tausch ergibt. Das warum ist eine gute Frage, die gebe ich mal ab:


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Der einzige Unterschied der baugleichen Platten ist ein unterschiedliches Alter. Könnte es was mit den Sata3 anschlüssen/kabeln zu tun haben? Mache mir auch Sorgen ,dass die neu bestellte Platte auch nicht ihren Dienst tun will.


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

So etwas darf keine Fehler machen.

Funktioniert jetzt wieder alles, bis auf die neue Platte?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Die neue ist demnach eine SATA 3 Platte. Hat Dein Board SATA 3? Normal verhält sich das Ganze abwärtskompatibel. Eine SATA 3 am SATA 2 Port sollte laufen.


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Ja, es läuft alles aber wie gesagt, nur mit meiner jetzigen Festplatte. Die neue funktioniert an keinem PC so wirklich und die im anderen PC läuft bei mir auch nicht.


Die neue ist Sata III, so weit ich weiß zumindestens mit 6gb dings ausgeschrieben.

Mein Board ist das Asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1 (ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1))


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

BIOS aktuell?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

so aktuell wie ich es gekriegt habe, des habe ich bisher nicht geupdatet, weil kein Bedarf bestand bis heute. Werde ich wohl mal in letztem Versuch noch machen müssen.


Kann der PC denn Festplatten irgendwie "schrotten", wenn man sie einfach normal anschließt? Am Anfang ging die Neue ja auch, bis zur installation und dann war Sense. Oder wie erklärt man sich, dass er mitten in der Installation nicht mehr will und danach auch nicht nochmal erkennt?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Du hast einmal einen Marvel-Controler SATA3 (6GB/s)  [navy blue], einen Intel P67 Controler SATA3 [gray] und einen Intel P67 Controler SATA 2 (3GB/s) [blue]. Die alle durchgetestet, zum Board sollten 2 SATA3-Kabel gehören?


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Ja, mit dem Sata 3 Kabel alles schon durch probiert. >.<


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Dann gehen mir auch erstmal die Ideen aus.


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

So, Bios aktuell ... Sata II Kabel probiert, Sata III Kabel probiert. Die Festplatte hat keine Lust, wird also zurück geschickt. Ich hoffe nur, dass die neue Festplatte (baugleich mit der jetzigen), besser läuft.

Aber was wäre kaputt, wenn die auch nicht erkannt wird?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Da sie ein 2 Rechnern Probleme macht, gehe ich erstmal von einem Festplattendefekt aus. Leider habe ich meine Glaskugel-Karte heute schon ausgespielt . Wenn das Kind dann im Brunnen schwimmen sollte können wir immernoch ein Seil suchen...


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage, klingt zwar doof aber .... wenn ich eine neue Platte habe, dann schließe ich die an, Win CD rein und starte den PC und dann bootet er per CD und dann installieren und gut ist, oder? Oder sollte ich das anders machen?


Und sollte ich die ganz neue Festplatte, die dann nächste Woche kommt mit anderen Kabeln anschließen oder mit den "alt bewährten", die an der jetzigen Platte hängen? Keine Lust auf böse Überraschungen. ^^

Könnte die Verkabelung die Festplatte "brutzeln" oder kann ich das ausschließen? Wobei die jetzigen Kabel auch an einer Festplatte hängen und die brutzelt nicht.


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Nö, war soweit alles richtig. ist wahrscheinlich einfach eine kaputte Platte. Ist nicht lustig, kommt aber vor.


----------



## Qirai (8. April 2012)

War auch nicht schön verpackt gewesen aber das kennt man bei Amazon schon. Ich versuche es einfach mit der Neuen am .. Mittwoch oder so erneut und dann sehe ich was passiert. Wenn die auch nicht geht, muss wohl was am PC nicht stimmen.

Und rein hypothetisch, was wäre denn ein vermutlicher Defekt, wenn auch die nächste Platte nicht erkannt wird? Ganze Board kaputt?


----------



## Research (8. April 2012)

Normalerweise muss Hardware sehr gut verpackt sein. Besonders Festplatten sind seeeehr empfindlich. Zumal sie an 2 funktionstüchtigen PC nicht lief.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Ausser einer defekten Platte ergibt nichts wirklich einen Sinn...


----------

